
If You're Typing the Letters A-E-S into Your Code, You're Doing It Wrong (2009) - aaronchall
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~daw/teaching/cs261-f12/misc/if.html
======
Shish2k
> GPG for data at rest. TLS for data in motion. > You can also use Guttman's
> cryptlib, which has a sane API. Or Google Keyczar. They both have really
> simple interfaces, and they try to make it hard to do the wrong thing. > ©
> Copyright Matasano Security 2009.

Assuming that something has _probably_ changed in cryptoland in the past 6
years -- what are the current recommendations for simple-api does-the-right-
thing-by-default crypto libraries?

